# Finally got my SCG



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Apparently Donn was out of the country and that's why it took me 2 weeks to get my SCG, but I got it today in the mail. For some reason I was expecting it to be bigger, but don't ask me why. I tried it out on myself to see how it felt as compared to just the probes, and found that I could feel the stim with the SCG at 1-2 dots lower than I could with just the probes. Is that about average?

Here it is installed, next to the regular collar:
Click:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Weirdest thing I noticed was the "wet" feeling I got when I put mine on full stim and gave myself a shot. Did you notice that? Full stim on my neck with the scg feels "wet.".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh yeah! I'm gonna run right out and try that. :roll: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I won't do it on my neck, and there's no way I'm cranking the sucker up full blast! I'm a skeerdy cat. :lol: 

I didn't notice any 'wet' feeling, but I didn't go higher than 20. I just wanted to see how big a difference there was. All it felt like to me was a tingle.

You're just weird. 8-[


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Come on now, you have to try it. My thing is if I'm going to put it on my dog then I have to see what it feels like. Its only fair. Plus its a good way to see how hard it hits and to see how much you can take! When dad (Jerry) got his new e-collar myself and several others in our club put it on and we all went wide open with it. Its fun to see everyones face and how much they can take. I guess we're just easily ammused!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a joke. Time to kill on the airplane today...


----------

